# Stopping at 150 mph..stepping up from Mintex?



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Tinkering with my MKIII VR6 car. My last upgrade got me better rotors and Mintex pads. They work ok, but I need to upgrade and use something suited for stopping at faster speeds. My problem is I dont wanna get 16 inch wheels again. DOes anyone have any suggestions to a better set up that can fit under 15s?


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

150 mph!? You may want to use a race pad. The best street/track pad for those speeds might be ferodo ds2500, hawk HP+, or possibly carbotech has a pad for those speeds. I used mintex many years ago and didn't like them for everyday use nevermind high speeds. They may have changed the pad composition since then though.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

I was kinda worried about that , and that means I really should get a bigger brake setup...and 16s I guess. 









Anything past 110 with these send them up in smoke within no time. And I am by no means stabbing them. I have to travel out to the middle of no where often an the car sees 140-150 regularly . It also sees a little track time. Plus I wanna wanna autoX it and need something that will not kill itself trying to stop.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

I would go with a big brake setup. 150 mph, I would use a 13" rotor, thats 17"+ rims.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/22199916.jpg


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

that's really big. i meant the rotors.



Rapid Decompression said:


> Tinkering with my MKIII VR6 car. My last upgrade got me better rotors and Mintex pads. They work ok, but I need to upgrade and use something suited for stopping at faster speeds. My problem is I dont wanna get 16 inch wheels again. DOes anyone have any suggestions to a better set up that can fit under 15s?


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

Have you tried an upgraded pad yet? Mintex pads offer stock stopping power and no power. A Hawk HP+, or Carbotechs greatly increase the coefficient of friction and can rapidly slow the car. Are the brakes overheating? Are they just fading?

In autox you rarely need larger brakes to stop, some even swap to a smaller brake setup when possible.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

rex_racer said:


> Have you tried an upgraded pad yet? Mintex pads offer stock stopping power and no power. A Hawk HP+, or Carbotechs greatly increase the coefficient of friction and can rapidly slow the car. Are the brakes overheating? Are they just fading?
> 
> In autox you rarely need larger brakes to stop, some even swap to a smaller brake setup when possible.


I totally agree with you. You can autocross with hawk HP+, ferodo ds2500, even stoptech. Autocross is a 1-2 gear run. You may hit 3rd once in a blue depending on the track. I never heard of anyone autocrossing at 150 mph.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

crrdslcvr6 said:


> I totally agree with you. You can autocross with hawk HP+, ferodo ds2500, even stoptech. Autocross is a 1-2 gear run. You may hit 3rd once in a blue depending on the track. I never heard of anyone autocrossing at 150 mph.


...no one said they were auto crossing at 150 MPH:screwy:

..for future searchers...I am gonna try the EBC yellows :thumbup:


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

crrdslcvr6 said:


> I totally agree with you. You can autocross with hawk HP+, ferodo ds2500, even stoptech. Autocross is a 1-2 gear run. You may hit 3rd once in a blue depending on the track. I never heard of anyone autocrossing at 150 mph.


True, but I've seen guys do track days at 150mph and do ok w/ a stock size rotor and a high quality pad. That's not saying the pad will work at lower speeds when the pads are cold though.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

Rapid Decompression said:


> I was kinda worried about that , and that means I really should get a bigger brake setup...and 16s I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was referring to this.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

rex_racer said:


> True, but I've seen guys do track days at 150mph and do ok w/ a stock size rotor and a high quality pad. That's not saying the pad will work at lower speeds when the pads are cold though.


And that is where the sacrifice is gonna be...I am just gonna have to move to something with a higher operating temp


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

Rapid Decompression said:


> And that is where the sacrifice is gonna be...I am just gonna have to move to something with a higher operating temp


Performance friction, hawk, carbotech all have pads that can handle this but I don't think you want to deal with the dust, noise, rotor destruction and like rex-racer said, cold stopping. Good luck and be safe. :thumbup:


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

crrdslcvr6 said:


> Performance friction, hawk, carbotech all have pads that can handle this but I don't think you want to deal with the dust, noise, rotor destruction and like rex-racer said, cold stopping. Good luck and be safe. :thumbup:


Why not? I have had Hawks..they were about as good as the Mintex sets in the car now. As far as dust and eating rotors.. is that not part of what is sacrificed for being able to stop at those speeds?


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

Rapid Decompression said:


> Why not? I have had Hawks..they were about as good as the Mintex sets in the car now. As far as dust and eating rotors.. is that not part of what is sacrificed for being able to stop at those speeds?


Hawk has many different compounds. Ceramic, HPS, HP+ and various track pads. Hawk ceramics were similar to mintex when I had them and I didn't like the feel of them. Bad cold bite. HPS are ok, bad cold, better hot. Like I said before, I dont know if mintex changed their compound, but when I used them many years ago the friction rating was EE. I rather FF or GG. 

When your dealing with coming to a stop from 150 mph, the title of your thread, you are looking at a track pad. No cold bite, dust that will damage the finish on rims and annoying noisy. On a track car this is fine but for a daily driver this is not a sacrifice. It's foolish.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

FYI, carbotechs have a larger working temperature range than some of the HAWKs I've seen so that might be a better solution to deal w/ cold temps.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

crrdslcvr6 said:


> Hawk has many different compounds. Ceramic, HPS, HP+ and various track pads. Hawk ceramics were similar to mintex when I had them and I didn't like the feel of them. Bad cold bite. HPS are ok, bad cold, better hot. Like I said before, I dont know if mintex changed their compound, but when I used them many years ago the friction rating was EE. I rather FF or GG.
> 
> When your dealing with coming to a stop from 150 mph, the title of your thread, you are looking at a track pad. No cold bite, dust that will damage the finish on rims and annoying noisy. On a track car this is fine but for a daily driver this is not a sacrifice. It's foolish.


 Again I have had Hawks and was not pleased. 

Me being willing to deal with all the factors that come along with that type of pad...for being able to stop at those speeds is foolish? lol...k 



rex_racer said:


> FYI, carbotechs have a larger working temperature range than some of the HAWKs I've seen so that might be a better solution to deal w/ cold temps.


 Thanks .... I am gonna look into those as an option


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

Rapid Decompression said:


> Again I have had Hawks and was not pleased.
> 
> Me being willing to deal with all the factors that come along with that type of pad...for being able to stop at those speeds is foolish? lol...k
> 
> ...


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

crrdslcvr6 said:


> Rapid Decompression said:
> 
> 
> > Again I have had Hawks and was not pleased.
> ...


----------



## 1999.5GTIVR6 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the big break kits, I would consider looking for a set of porsche break they can be well worth the extra cash. Especially if picked up secound hand. 

I have a set of the stage 5 ecs brakes (14.1" 6piston) only complaint is I wish I could run a 17" wheel. I'm sure you could have a nice set up for a fair price.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Yeah.. I got access to R brakes ect. But I just cant bring it to myself to put larger wheels on the car...yet. It is not so much a matter of cast.I just wanna keep the OEM sleeper look :laugh:


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

Does TyrolSport make guide pins for your application? What are you doing for tires and for suspension? I would still recommend a Carbotech pad upgrade before going to a BBK.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

rex_racer said:


> Does TyrolSport make guide pins for your application? What are you doing for tires and for suspension? I would still recommend a Carbotech pad upgrade before going to a BBK.


 Car rolls on S drives and weitec cup kit.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

So if you want race brakes, that will fit under smaller wheels, look into some Wilwoods. They come in 11", and 12.19". They'll both fit under the stock 16" wheel. I've got them on my Bug, and they work great in both cold and hot, and I'm sure that they'll be able to help you stop without too much issue from those speeds as well (4 piston calipers, they come with flexible steel lines, Brembo drilled/slotted rotors, and Brembo brake fluid). Check it out: 

http://www.rpiequipped.com/store/index.php?cPath=348_25_231


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Fyi i am more than aware of larger brakes,..that was not the questin at hand. The idea is to find brakes that fit under 15s


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

Stickier tires will help get the car slowed down as well. Firmer suspension might be in order for the type of braking you're looking for.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

rex_racer said:


> Stickier tires will help get the car slowed down as well. Firmer suspension might be in order for the type of braking you're looking for.


 I am pretty happy with my suspension setup as a daily. As for the tires..I cannot say they have been an issue for me being they are a A grade compound. As a matter of fact..they are some of the better and stickier street tired I have rolled around on, given their tread wear rating. Traction has not been a problem. Over worked pad are. 

But even IF traction was an issue..more traction during braking would create more heat.,..thus compounding the very problem I am dealing with. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

The 11" will fit under the 15's. I understood your requirements, and these will meet them.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

what brake calipers come on a mk3. Single piston? If so, you could try dual piston g60s, but those are crap as well 

300xz brakes, 4 piston, should fit under a 15, but you will need a custom bracket, as well as nissan r32 calipers, i think


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

I have some 11.8"X1.0" Brake rotors and Boxster 4-post under 15's.  You would not believe what i went through to make this happen... :screwy: And there is only one wheel that I can find to fit over them while maintaining a stock offset numbers.


----------

